# Smoking French Fires?



## Alsta (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm trying to be lazy, and not have to clean up a thousand things at a small event this weekend.  Cooking up a beef roast on the smoker, and was asked to make french fries with it.
Has anyone cooked up FFs on their smoker? 
For reference, I'm using a charcoal offset so I'm not going to have precise temp control, and will likely be running hickory / apple chunks


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 15, 2021)

Not sure about French fries, not sure if you could get them crispy or not.

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Dec 17, 2021)

I recall someone doing that. They put them in a broiler to crisp them up after getting them just shy of fork tender in the smoker.


----------



## schlotz (Dec 17, 2021)

Yup, what 

 Steve H
 said.  I would suggest you try it with fries instead of fires


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 17, 2021)

Perhaps a dutch oven on the firebox to cook them? I'm not sure how hot that area will get. 
Jim


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 17, 2021)

I don't know how great a comparison can be made but,  I smoked potato chips once.  They soaked up smoke to an extreme.

Quickly became inedible.


----------

